# The natural



## tbone

Please leave the thread on going. I have a $7,000 credit here with this tool! When u get beat for money you should at least be able to express it on this site! After all this is where we met in the first place.


----------



## JustJeff

What? If you're trying to complain about somebody please try to explain yourself better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, It got smoked.....

That was only a matter of time. I've been left on the editing floor more then a few times. Chances this will be also.


----------



## jmac5058

Could you splain that a bit better T-Bone ?


----------



## Mike_PS

you want to have a decent, civil discussion on the matter then that is fine, if not, then I can/will remove the thread

thanks :waving:


----------



## tbone

What was wrong with the conversation? I thought it was civil.


----------



## tbone

If you were to buy a car , there are carfacts.on this site we should be able to write reviews of other nsp and other contractors .whats wrong with that?


----------



## The Natural Landscape

Tom you just can't quit. I think you should share some details. We pay loaders $225.00/hour and offer lowboy moves one way. The fact that you billed us for ghost hours (which did not coorelate with the certified NYC time cards that you and your workers signed off) upped your rates post performance to $275.00/hr and billed for all your moves does not mean we have to pay you more than contracted. You also felt no need to compensate us for our labor and fuel when we had to operate YOUR MACHINE because your illegal alien operator got pulled out of the cab by NYC officials. I thought you were a pretty cool dude and that is why I gave you a free loader and trailer move in who know's where PA so you could scoop up some of your own emergency work; I also provided you with a plate, registration and insurance year round for your loader. The icing on the cake is the tatoo muscle guy "Joe" who you sent to my door step in the middle of the night telling me if I don't give him $10,000.00 (on a $6,000.00 discrepancy) that "I know what will happen". I don't know how you guys roll in NYC and Philly but I think the mob days are over; If I have to give in to extortion by paying my "dues" to run a business then give me a pair of cement shoes.

Yours Truely

The Natural


----------



## terrapro

grabs my popcorn


----------



## tbone

Haha The only thing you said that is the truth is I am a cool dude.you owe me money and your not gonna pay.Thats obvious , but you will hear me.Brian extortion is not when you owe someone money for services they did for you, That's called payment of invoice. Which you owe and didn't pay.you didn't give or lend any of your illegal Allens to me.we run a tight ship here.i didn't have to post a add on Craigslist for people to run my equipment. You did.your a tool.you burned me and don't want anyone to know! I am sure there are others! Or will be


----------



## Camden

Are nominations for "Thread of the Year" still being taken?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

In before the delete!


----------



## Sawboy

Pics taken!


----------



## snowfire1979

Paperwork gentleman and ladies, contracts, contracts, contracts. I don't even loan a pen without a contract now a days. i have contracts written on the back of Walmart receipts, and yes they are valid with both signatures lol


----------



## bln

Subscribed


----------



## The Natural Landscape

Too funny, then I guess we are done since according to cashed checks you did get paid $225.00 for ever hour on the official NYC time certificate signed by you and your operators who could not speak much english, produce a licence or social security card, according to gps in my truck the lowboy must of been stolen as it delivered someones machine to your shop. The FREE Loader that said The Natural Landscape plowing your parking lot must of not been mine, some one must of stolen my truck as the gps report shows it as delivering it to your job, someone must of forged documents to get a plate and registration on your loader that said The Natural Landscape. The time certificates with your loader vin numbers having one of my employess listed as an operator must of been a mistake in documentation by NYC. I am sorry that the fuel delivery truck misassigned your machine with matching vin numbers as recieving fuel. The thug representing TW Construction threatining to to shake me up in reality had nothing to do with you, so I should go to the police department and have them change the poliice report.

Tom I am really sorry about our big misunderstanding and let me know how we can move forward. 

The Natural


----------



## Freshwater

I'm in. Caught a bit of the other thread before it got scrubbed. No plowing going on in the D right now.


----------



## newhere

I will be the judge. 

Tom did you in fact adjust the hourly rate after you had agreed upon 225 a hour?


----------



## tbone

Your honor I did no such thing.The accused is innocent.The natural must have others seeking redemption


----------



## newhere

So are you saying you agreed to 275 from the start?


----------



## Sawboy

tbone;1889920 said:


> Your honor I did no such thing.The accused is innocent.The natural must have others seeking redemption


I dunno, one guy is stating he has signed papers, GPS proof, receipts etc, and the other has not

Just saying :yow!:


----------



## tbone

Brian, we can move forward on u paying the unpaid invoice.i accept credit cards .If you make good , I will surely let the plowsite forum know.The most likely outcome is you paying some attorney to threaten me or you having the police call me. Either way I don't really care what you do.freedom of speech at its best


----------



## SnoFarmer

_"according to gps in my truck the lowboy must of been stolen as it delivered someones machine to your shop._ "

so, what about his gps, saying that you took the use of the loader for personal gain?..

I'm sure it was someone else who brought it to your shop and used it?


----------



## The Natural Landscape

I don't care what you say or don't say on plow site. You can come see me anytime.

Thanks Brian


----------



## JustJeff

I'm with Sawboy and SnoFarmer. Sounds like the accuser is full of it. The guy has GPS records, and (I believe) a contract stating the actual rate that was supposed to be paid. B.S. talks the talk, receipts and records walk the walk. It's starting to look like you barked up the wrong tree with this attempt tbone.


----------



## tbone

Yes u do .u keep making up lies to defend yourself. No GPS guys no low boy .I have my receipts I will post from the lowboy towing company on the day of the invoice and the return trip with my loader serial number and company name on it . Defend that.i will post later.i working now twice as hard as you because I don't burn my supplier's


----------



## Camden

tbone;1889927 said:


> Brian, we can move forward on u paying the unpaid invoice.i accept credit cards .If you make good , I will surely let the plowsite forum know.The most likely outcome is you paying some attorney to threaten me or you having the police call me. Either way I don't really care what you do.freedom of speech at its best


Can you refute his claim of having GPS documentation? That's pretty damning evidence. (I'm not picking sides, just asking.)


----------



## tbone

There is no GPS anything! Kageengland , I am assuming he is the Kageengland dealer correct? He isn't even a dealer for them! Look that up.i did


----------



## newhere

I would like to see this gps proof also. A lot of guys like to claim gps in all trucks but don't actually have it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Did NYC remove your operator, leaving it without one?
The agreed on price, just take a pic of that line on the contract.
When the loader in question was moved from were to were?
And who paid for the fuel and move and what work did it do while there?

And the collection agency may be a bit to heavy handed.
Folks don't for the most part make a false report to the police.
If he had come to my house when my wife was home alone
Your guy would be in the hospital at best.



Just an opinion and a inquisitive nature.


----------



## ponyboy

I'm in off work


----------



## The Natural Landscape

No we don't sell Kage, but we were the first and largest Kage dealer. We now sell SnowWolf which like Kage is an awesome product for about $1,000.00 less. If anyone in New England or Mid Atlantic is intersted in a demo let me know. We also have free shipping for plows and tires nationwide.

Thanks Tom

Brian


----------



## JD Dave

SnoFarmer;1889962 said:


> Your guy would be in the hospital at best.
> .


What are you going to cut and paste him to death?


----------



## SnoFarmer

JD Dave;1889973 said:


> What are you going to cut and paste him to death?


How could I , I wast at hone to do anything

Your lacking a leg,
Think copyrights
Ya got none.

But it all was in fun when it happened the other way around wasinit


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## tbone

Brian, are u inviting me to come see u?


----------



## Camden

kagenewengland;1889972 said:


> No we don't sell Kage, but we were the first and largest Kage dealer. We now sell SnowWolf which like Kage is an awesome product for about $1,000.00 less. If anyone in New England or Mid Atlantic is intersted in a demo let me know. We also have free shipping for plows and tires nationwide.
> 
> Thanks Tom
> 
> Brian


Did you have a written agreement with Tbone? What ever came of the police report that you filed?



JD Dave;1889973 said:


> What are you going to cut and paste him to death?


This is my favorite post in this thread so far. LOL


----------



## newhere

tbone;1889982 said:


> Brian, are u inviting me to come see u?


So far you just sound like a hot head who isn't really stating facts.


----------



## Camden

newhere;1889989 said:


> So far you just sound like a hot head who isn't really stating facts.


So far that's definitely how it appears. But keep in mind, the guy claims to be owed thousands of dollars so it's understandable that he'd be a little upset.


----------



## tbone

Guys , I am done here on this. I am upset . I wouldn't go here for no reason.ive been a member for a long time.leave the thread up please


----------



## tbone

Guys , I am done here on this. I am upset . I wouldn't go here for no reason.ive been a member for a long time.leave the thread up please


----------



## JustJeff

You're the one who posted the thread originally (and apparently for the second time), and you want the thread left up (vs. being deleted), but now you say you're angry and aren't going to respond anymore. So what exactly did you accomplish then? If you want to support your claim, show YOUR copy of the signed contract showing hourly wage, and whatever else evidence you claim to have. Evidence works wonders, but as stated earlier, you're just giving lip service and not showing anything to support your claims. But now you just want to take your marbles and go home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1889973 said:


> What are you going to cut and paste him to death?


I read that his wife is pretty tough...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mr.Markus;1890043 said:


> I read that his wife is pretty tough...


She is, she fought GP's mom...


----------



## JD Dave

SnoFarmer;1890050 said:


> She is, she fought GP's mom...


Who won? I here GP's mom is pretty easy. Last time I said something about GP's mom he tagged her on Facebook. Lol


----------



## The Natural Landscape

Tom agreed. Too much negative energy. Lets move forward

Brian


----------



## SnoFarmer

JD Dave;1890059 said:


> Who won? I here GP's mom is pretty easy. Last time I said something about GP's mom he tagged her on Facebook. Lol


Ben's mom takes Ben's meds, so she is huge like Ben.
and all the wrestling ben's mom does ,
I have to say, ben's mom won.


----------



## Mike_PS

And we wonder why threads get closed 

so, we can continue the discussion or close it out but no need for unnecessary comments about moms, etc...joking around or not, still not needed

thanks all :waving:


----------



## Mike_PS

And since both parties seem to have agreed to move on, I'm going to close this out


----------

